

Thinking the unthinkable – Might there be no way out for Britain? [pdf] - sdfjkl
http://www.tullettprebon.com/Documents/strategyinsights/Tim_Morgan_Report_007.pdf

======
grannyg00se
The debt driven economy is collapsing under unmanageable debt load. There is
some refreshingly frank language used in this report.

"An early objective for government should be to put an end to the state of
national denial over the true condition of the economy"

------
prewett
So after skimming this, it looks like they spend pretty much the whole 34
pages saying "the economy is bad and it isn't getting better." Fine, but I'm
not sure that implies disaster. Aren't the typical solutions for massive debt
either a) default or b) inflation? Since Britain has its own currency, it can
just inflate away its debt if worst comes to worst. I didn't see any place
where they even considered this possibility.

On an unrelated note, I'm pretty impressed with how well Firefox's new PDF
engine renders this large PDF. It's a bit slow, but not bad.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Inflating away debt has been government policy since the second world war:
[http://monevator.com/a-history-of-uk-
inflation/](http://monevator.com/a-history-of-uk-inflation/)

------
isaacwaller
It should be noted that this is from July 2011.

------
alan_cx
On one level, it reads like right wing think tank propaganda, given that the
conservative party didn't oppose many of the things labour did. Indeed, one
reason labour won power was that it adopted conservative economic policy. Old
socialist policy was never going to work. But, all of the things that set up
the false economy was conservative doctrine. That is why "new" labour had
business support and won. So, yes labour got it wrong, but the conservatives
would have too. Conservatives love a property, borrowing and spending boom.
Its how Thatcher made her name in the 80's. A British disease.

However, fascinating for me was the bit right at the end:

Where the general public is concerned, one of the most distressing features of
Britain’s evolution over the last two decades has to have been the relentless
spread of surveillance and coercion. Britain is plastered with warning
notices, CCTV and speed cameras, and other aspects of the surveillance state.
Government needs to start stripping away much of this panoply of surveillance
and coercion, and to enshrine in law the primacy of individual liberties.

So presumably, part of their conclusion is that all this is actually damaging
the economy. And, that conclusion was pre Snowden...

------
barfbarf
Was the first half garbled for anyone else. I thought I was looking at a piece
of conceptual art for a minute.

~~~
cthulha
Scrolled down until it started working, then back up and it was fine. No idea
why. Chrome on OSX.

------
moocowduckquack
Might be time to buy a boat.

